# Do you know Joe?



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My sister and nephews saw this at the Kansas War Craft Museum. The boys asked my sister to send it to me so I could post it on the forum and "maybe someone on there can help with information".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was too young to go to Vietnam but I remember so many bracelets people were wearing for the MIA troops. I hope his family gets the closure they deserve.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I did a quick search on Captain J. Y. Echanis and his daughter, Victoria has written an excellent bio of her Dad up to the point where he went MIA based on her investigation if his service in Vietnam. 

Wow. Very humbling and compelling.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Many of the pilots lost over Laos were never found.
Often, those that were not found, but believed to be KIA, were still carried on the rolls as MIA so the wives and dependents would still receive their pay checks. An act of compassion by the military. 
We have a family friend who went down in Laos, was alive on the ground and sending radio transmissions to rescuers, but was never found.

The MIA's in Laos were knowingly written off by Kissinger and Nixon in the Paris Peace Accords in 1973. As were hundreds of live POW's held captive in North Vietnam, who never returned home. A national shame that was covered up by our government for many years. I was involved in POW/MIA affairs in the late 1980's for Vietnam Veterans of America and saw some Senate investigative reports that made me very angry and sick. I hope Kissinger is rotting in hell at this moment.

Our friend, Naval Pilot Barton S. Creed. Read the whole thing, especially the attempted rescue report and what happened after.
Bio, Creed, Barton S.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There are just no words to describe how I feel about what I just read.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> There are just no words to describe how I feel about what I just read.


The Vietnam War was a very sad chapter in American history. The soldiers, sailors, airmen, and Marines who fought the war did their duty. With honor and devotion.
This honor and devotion was not returned by either the American government, or the American people. We Viet vets have a saying: "We loved our country, even when our country didn't love us."

To knowingly leave our Brothers alive in the hands of the enemy by Kissinger and Nixon for their own political ambitions is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sadly, this seems to be SOP even today. Uncle Sam gives the Vets a raw deal while in the service and after.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Many things I remember from that sad time and as a kid I really tuned in to the war on nightly TV news. The war seemed to drag on
and in my mid teens I thought I may end up there to but the war ended as I became draft age. One thing I really remember is my dad worked in
air cargo at a major airline and I hung out at his building many days after school and on week-ends. I remember caskets, many caskets of fallen soldiers
going thru the building almost everyday and sometimes more than one! I had such a terrible punch in the gut feeling seeing the casket get loaded into a hearse
and on to the funeral home. I was just a dumbass teenage kid but fully recognized what was going on, terrible feeling I still think about today! 
We owe so much to all of these folks from all wars!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I had a plt sergeant in Germany that called everyone "Joe." You know that GI Joe thing? I always thought that he was talking directly to me whenever he said Joe, given that it is my name.
As far as MIA's go, there was never enough effort to truly find them and bring them home. Collateral damage that the powers that be found acceptable.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no words.........


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I am relatively certain that the Navy was still actively searching for POW/MIA's until at least June of 1980.


----------

